# New Halloween Raps and SFX



## MikeyZ (Sep 10, 2005)

Since I'm new to this forum I'd like to introduce my self as a long-time fan of Halloween and one of the creators of a Halloween line of products. I like to invite you to check out a new DVD and CD of songs called the "Halloween Scarols," featuring 2 original raps ("Count Rapula" and "Twas the Night of Halloween") and 8 other songs that are great for parties or haunt entertainment. You can sample the tracks and see some music video examples at http://bigscreamtv.info/scarols.html . If you're looking for some "Monster Mash" like fun songs, this might be for you. We even show you how to set-up the videos usings some cool tricks that are demo'd on the DVD.

We also have a series of 9 environment SFX CDs that are specific to an isolated area or subject. We have samples on our site at http://bigscreamtv.info/bigscreamcds.html . Please check them out and give them a listen. All the products are available nationally and on-line. Thank you for taking the time to check out this post.

- Mike
www.bigscreamtv.info


----------

